# Armor Plated TUCKER Sno-Cat -- for sale on Ebay



## Melensdad

Hey, I'm not endorsing this, I'm not suggesting this could be used on light powder snow, heck I'm not even saying this wouldn't sink in hard-pack.  I'm just posting up something that is unique in a very bizarre way.

LINK => http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tuck...ything_Else&hash=item588eeadcdb#ht_7913wt_828


> *Tucker Sno-Cat with Custom Armour
> 
> V8 Engine, runs great!
> Custom Armer.  Doors and hatch opens and closes.
> 4 wheel track steering
> 2 seat cabin
> Manual gearbox*


----------



## muleman RIP

Been posted for a week! Where have you been?
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=48807


----------



## bczoom

It looks like a movie prop for "Mad Max: Beyond Montana".

I wonder what it weighs.


----------



## Melensdad

muleman said:


> Been posted for a week! Where have you been?
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=48807


Oops 

But, give me a break, I just got back into town!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i bet some militia picks it up for use as a tank when the government get's overthrown


----------



## Melensdad

dds said:


> i bet some militia picks it up for use as a tank when the government get's overthrown



And I'd bet they would be very disappointed.  I'd also bet a standard 5.56 round would penetrate that mild steel body like a hot knife through butter!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Melensdad said:


> And I'd bet they would be very disappointed. I'd also bet a standard 5.56 round would penetrate that mild steel body like a hot knife through butter!


but it repelled gun fire in the movies


----------



## Lia

I personally think its absolutely beautiful. I love the fact that you showed so many angles of it, and the interior too... I want it! Got no need for it, but I want it!  lol. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Boston

It does look pretty cool, but its an art piece, one clip dumped into one track and its all of a sudden a stationary target.


----------



## northeastheavy

That Tucker was for sale here about 2 years ago. There should be a post all about it. I think it was a movie prop.


----------



## pezman

From the movie "The Last Air Bender". Live action movie from a kids cartoon. Kind of liked it myself.


----------



## MrLiberty

Why does it have a rear view mirror in it, there is no back window to speak of?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Come on guys.  Stop nitpicking.  That would make one hell of a zombie bug out vehicle ... at least for a short distance.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the best thing that could happen to this machine is to strip the cab off, buy the body off the guy who is making his look like a Nissan truck, and put it on in place of the armor.  now you would have a classic looking tucker with a modern rubber track undercarriage.


----------



## jask

Not sure what happened to my post but judging from how the trim is falling off on the "riveted strapping" above the door and top side of the hood (.. it looks like it was glued in place.) I bet the tucker body is mostly still under there. back window is there and there is actually an opening on the deck area.. it would be nice to know the info on the base machine Hours, history, etc.  they probably would not have bought a beater if it was needed for a movie, and mighth be a decent start to a machine for someone with time.


----------



## loggah

"Steampunk" tucker,but it needs steel pontoons and steel tracks !!!!! its a strange looking beast,thats pretty bad  from a Lombard guy !!!!!


----------

